# Site near to Birmingham



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a site that is close to the centre of Birmingham (Broad Street) in August just for one night. I know there is a Caravan club site, but its a fair way out. Any suggestions. Cheers. Chasper.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Birmingham*

I would stay at the Travelodge, from a tenner sometimes, right close to Broad Street.

Russell


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks, its just that its a wedding and we will stop for one day before we head off for Ireland so we will be in the camper.


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

*Birmingham stay*

It may well be worth your while contacting Travel lodge or any hotel/guest house in the area, or indeed a pub. They may well let you park up, or if cheap enough stay at the hotel. Check if they have a height barrier though. At least you should have relatively safe parking near the city centre.

Its my neck of the woods, but dont know of a site close enough for your needs. I would not recommend that you park up without some sort of security.

I wish that I could be of more help. Good luck.

Val


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Campsite*

Hi

I worked in the centre of Birmingham and I think parking with a motorhome will be a struggle.

I am thinking that there are CLs and campsites near the airport, and trains only take 10 mins, some are none stop, to Birmingham New Street - centre.

There is however a hotel called the "Quality" and also a "Comfort Inn", both on Haggley Road, the A456 towards Kidderminster. One has a large car park - I have seen coaches there and it is only a very short taxi, or one stop on the train to Fiveways station.

Russell


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Clent Hills C&CC site you can walk to the bus stop and would get two buses to Broad Street or taxi 3 or 4 quid from the pub next to the bus stop to get the main commuter bus route or £15 in a taxi totally, we live appx 1 mile from the site.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Birmingham*

Hello,

We have used this one for the NEC

Bosworth Water Trust

Highly Recommended !

Any USe?

TM


----------

